# Y ya ni te cuento...



## NoOrK

Ciao! Vediamo se mi potete aiutarme con questa orazione spagnola:

Si por ejemplo, le explicas a una persona algo negativo, y dices esto

"Me pego una bronca que no veas, y después su hermana *ya ni te cuento*"

Es como decir que su hermana hizo más de lo mismo que él, que también te pego una bronca, pero tu como no quieres volver a pensar, dejas ir esto para que quede más indirecto.

Alguien me echa una mano ?

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_Me peg*ó* una bronca ..._
immagino che vuoi la traduzione in italiano, vero?
_Me echó una bronca ... (io direi)_


----------



## NoOrK

Si, si esatto vorrei la traduzione.

Ciao!


----------



## Neuromante

"Ya ni te cuento" significa, en este caso, que la hermana le pegó una bronca todavía mayor.


----------



## NoOrK

Si si, si eso ya lo sé, por eso puse "Más de lo mismo". Mi pregunta es como traducir eso al italiano xD. Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

No me había fijado en el principio de la frase. Perdona
Pero no se trata que no quieras pensar más y quieras dejar el tema, sino que lo estás reforzando. Das a entender que ella fue todavía peor.


----------



## NoOrK

Ams, en eso no me había dado cuenta, gracias !

PD => Pero por favor, la trauducción jeje

Un saludo_


----------



## irene.acler

Mi intento:
Me le ha cantate di santa ragione e sua sorella ancora di più, *che non ti dico.*


----------



## Silvia10975

NoOrK said:


> Ciao! Vediamo se mi potete aiutarme con questa orazione spagnola:
> 
> Si por ejemplo, le explicas a una persona algo negativo, y dices esto
> 
> "Me pego una bronca que no veas, y después su hermana *ya ni te cuento*"
> 
> Es como decir que su hermana hizo más de lo mismo que él, que también te pego una bronca, pero tu como no quieres volver a pensar, dejas ir esto para que quede más indirecto.
> 
> Alguien me echa una mano ?
> 
> Grazie a tutti!



Ciao, io direi "me le dette di santa ragione, e dopo, sua sorella... nemmeno t'immagini!" oppure "non te lo sto neppure a raccontare!"
 Silvia.


----------



## chimabayaestasi

Creo que darle di santa ragione es dar una paliza, no pegar/echar una bronca.
No sabía que existiera cantarle di santa ragione.¿Significa echar una bronca?
 CB


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, CB, "cantarle di santa ragione" significa "exhar una bronca".

Por cierto, _echar una bronca_ y _pegar una bronca_ son expresiones sinónimas, verdad?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

irene.acler said:


> Sí, CB, "cantarle di santa ragione" significa "exhar una bronca".
> 
> Por cierto, _echar una bronca_ y _pegar una bronca_ son expresiones sinónimas, verdad?


 
_Pegar una bronca_ es menos usual, ... anzi linguisticamente no e molto corretto!


----------



## irene.acler

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> _Pegar una bronca_ es menos usual, ... anzi linguisticamente non è molto corretto!


 
Vale, gracias!


----------



## NoOrK

Grazie a tutti!

Vince *"non te lo sto neppure a raccontare!"

*Aquí en España, "echó una bronca" es de standard, "pegar una bronca", vulgar.

Grazie!!


----------

